# Tea's RP ideas



## teacozy1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Just a place to dump my RP ideas and see if anyone would fancy doing them with me. It will get updated whenever I get an idea.

Servant and Master
Through some horrible means x character has been taken from their home and brought over seas to another land. Due to their looks they went high on the market. Once bought they were taken as a gift to a wealthy person. x character was taken to y character who owned a massive mansion and had many luxurious items. Y character instantly takes an interest in x character. X character was dressed in servant clothes and made to serve y character. What will happen next? Will their relationship blossom or will x character be forever trapped with y character?

War time blues
X character is in a small village which has been hit rather hard by the war that is happening around them. Many of their fellow villagers have died due to many reasons caused by the war. Y character is a general or soldier for one of the sides of the war. Y character wanders too far away from the war due to a wound and comes across x character. X character sees this and goes to their aid. How will this turn out? Will y character go with x character or will they reject their help?

Roomie mishap
X character finally gets their own place. It was a cheap place but the place was comfy enough when they saw it. Once they arrive and go to unlock the door it was already open. It was strange but x character went inside only to see y character inside already unpacking a few things. This causes the pair to argue a little. The landlord shows up and explains the situation. Now  x and y are stuck living together until one of them moves out. Will this arrangement make the pair friends, enemies or more?

The caged royal
X character is a royal who was stolen away from their homeland a few years ago. Their kingdom has yet to locate them. Things only got worse when their kidnapper took a liking to the royal and decided to keep them. Now x character is locked up in a large cage covered with luxurious items to keep them comfortable. X character has no hope left and has given up attempting to escape their captive. That is until y character comes in. Not knowing that the place they are gonna rob holds a royal. Taking a few treasures and the royal with them y and x escape. Y character despite being a thief gives x character hope. They ask if y character could take them home with the promise of wealth beyond their dreams. Will y character take the offer or leave x character to defend themselves?

Betrayal 
X character finds out that their younger cousin got into some trouble with a crime group and that they had to offer something to them. X character decided to take her place since they had a lot more money to offer than their cousin. But it all turns sour when the second in command of the group decided to take X character as payment instead. Before any refusal could happen the cousin accepts. It turns out that the cousin had set it all up to get rid of X character so they could get their money. X character was taken and locked away in a room and offered to their leader who is Y character. They have a lot of rumors spread about them due to all the enemies they have made. It turns out that Y character knows of X character when he is taken to her. The question is will Y character take care of X character or will a worse fate befall them?


----------



## Cookies_McSalsa (Jan 21, 2020)

I’d be interested in either the master/servant thing, or the roomie thing

Salsacookies#5628


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jan 21, 2020)

teacozy1 said:


> Just a place to dump my RP ideas and see if anyone would fancy doing them with me. It will get updated whenever I get an idea.
> 
> Servant and Master
> Through some horrible means x character has been taken from their home and brought over seas to another land. Due to their looks they went high on the market. Once bought they were taken as a gift to a wealthy person. x character was taken to y character who owned a massive mansion and had many luxurious items. Y character instantly takes an interest in x character. X character was dressed in servant clothes and made to serve y character. What will happen next? Will their relationship blossom or will x character be forever trapped with y character?
> ...



I like the Roomie Mishaps scenario or War Time Blues, I'd be interested in doing either.

(Discord: GrimnCoyote#8160 )


----------



## Seberous (Jan 23, 2020)

I would also be interested in the servant/ master thing or the caged royal. 

Casey Bova#2314


----------



## Coltshan000 (Jan 23, 2020)

I love the Servant & master and Caged Royal scenarios!
Coltshan000#1967


----------



## AlastairtheWolf (Feb 14, 2020)

You’ve certainly got my interest with the servant/master plot idea. Feel free to add me on Discord so we could flesh this out a little more. Danny Martian#4325.


----------



## teacozy1 (Jun 11, 2020)

Bump this up I guess


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 11, 2020)

It looks quite intriguing, but I must ask, what kind of places do you tend to role-play in? I favor the wartime one, but I would like to know if you are comfortable with doing it here in the conversations, or the Fur Affintiy note system.


----------



## Cromwell (Jun 11, 2020)

Hmm, I'm interested in your rp ideas. You have discord by chance?


----------



## Skittles (Jun 11, 2020)

Interesting~ Servant/Master and caged royal certainly sounds tempting. Considering I have two characters , one would embrace her lot and the other would resist it. Both from a fantasy realm.

What sort of RP style are you looking for?


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm interested in the roomie mishap.


----------



## teacozy1 (Jun 12, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> It looks quite intriguing, but I must ask, what kind of places do you tend to role-play in? I favor the wartime one, but I would like to know if you are comfortable with doing it here in the conversations, or the Fur Affintiy note system.



I tend to roleplay on Discord or on the note system either on the forms or on the FA site.


----------



## teacozy1 (Jun 12, 2020)

Cromwellinnovations said:


> Hmm, I'm interested in your rp ideas. You have discord by chance?



Yes I do. I will PM you it.


----------



## teacozy1 (Jun 12, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Interesting~ Servant/Master and caged royal certainly sounds tempting. Considering I have two characters , one would embrace her lot and the other would resist it. Both from a fantasy realm.
> 
> What sort of RP style are you looking for?



Yes fantasy realms are the best~! 

Now when you say RP style are you asking how I RP? 
Dumb question I know but I'd rather ask then assume haha.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 12, 2020)

I have a feeling that I influenced those ideas >.<

And what about our RP?


----------



## teacozy1 (Jun 12, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I have a feeling that I influenced those ideas >.<
> 
> And what about our RP?



...Maybe and I've been waiting for you to reply silly.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 12, 2020)

teacozy1 said:


> ...Maybe and I've been waiting for you to reply silly.


*coughs* for my reply? >.<


----------



## teacozy1 (Jun 12, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> *coughs* for my reply? >.<



Shhh small mistake on my part haha


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 12, 2020)

teacozy1 said:


> I tend to roleplay on Discord or on the note system either on the forms or on the FA site.



Excellent! Would you like to do it on the note system here?


----------



## teacozy1 (Jun 12, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Excellent! Would you like to do it on the note system here?



Of course :3


----------



## Skittles (Jun 12, 2020)

teacozy1 said:


> Yes fantasy realms are the best~!
> 
> Now when you say RP style are you asking how I RP?
> Dumb question I know but I'd rather ask then assume haha.


What sort of standard do you like, multi paragraphs, good grammar etc etc :3


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 12, 2020)

teacozy1 said:


> Of course :3



Pleasant!


----------



## teacozy1 (Jun 12, 2020)

Skittles said:


> What sort of standard do you like, multi paragraphs, good grammar etc etc :3



Yes to what you just said. I prefer paragraphs when I RP. More detail and such there. But I don't really put pressure on how good it is and such because everyone is different when they write.


----------



## Skittles (Jun 12, 2020)

teacozy1 said:


> Yes to what you just said. I prefer paragraphs when I RP. More detail and such there. But I don't really put pressure on how good it is and such because everyone is different when they write.


Awesome! I am no stranger to RP but I always worry that my writing leaves something to be desired at times. But I am open to trying out and improving my style ^w^


----------



## teacozy1 (Jun 12, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Awesome! I am no stranger to RP but I always worry that my writing leaves something to be desired at times. But I am open to trying out and improving my style ^w^


Don't worry I'm the same. We can work on it together! ;w;


----------



## Skittles (Jun 12, 2020)

teacozy1 said:


> Don't worry I'm the same. We can work on it together! ;w;


Sounds like a plan~ My discord is Skittles#2514


----------

